
Case Study: How We A/B Tested Our Way to 72% Opens and 23% Click Through Rate - wilozxc
Over the past 2 months, we&#x27;ve sent thousands of emails and A&#x2F;B tested everything from our copy, subject, send time and sender name. Instead of wasting your time with the boring stuff, let me get to the result of all that testing, our best email campaign yet:<p>---------
Subject: Quick Question, [First name]<p>Copy: Hi [First Name],<p>I&#x27;m Soroush, founder and CEO of Slik, and I wanted to reach out and connect.<p>Slik is a tool that let&#x27;s you find anyone&#x27;s email in less than a second(how I found yours). I personally know the pain of having an email bounce, and not being able to connect, which is why our emails have a 95% deliverability rate.<p>I know you&#x27;re working to accelerate growth at [Company Name], we&#x27;ve helped everyone from startups to enterprises grow faster. Is this something you&#x27;re interested in as well?<p>Here&#x27;s the link to signup: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;slik.ai&#x2F;. You&#x27;ll get 10 free emails to try it out, and after that, you can upgrade starting from only $30&#x2F;month.<p>Looking forward to hearing any questions or feedback from you, [first name].<p>Best,
Soroush
---------<p>This email got a 72.32% open rate and got a 22.87% click through rate. Although this was our best email, here are all the pieces that went into it and everything we tested:<p>- If more than 7-8% of your emails bounce OR the number of people who unsubscribe is more than 2.5% you will start to ruin your SMTP reputation and your emails will go to spam 
- Only have 1 link in your email
- Make your pitch very fast and focus on one main selling point(95% delivery in our case)
- Make the last line personalized
- Personalize the subject line
- Ask a question right before your call to action<p>Feel free to copy our template, hope you benefited from our experience in some way. Don&#x27;t hesitate to ask any questions, I know more than I should about email.
======
nickfrost
This feels like a cold email to the HN community vs. a case study or even
outline of what you did to A/B test.

------
Akarnani
@wilozxc, thanks for this!

what did you use to A/B test, adjust, and track?

